# Seachem Strontium Test



## stooges3tx (Aug 23, 2009)

am I the only one that could not figure out the procedures alone???? And all this time I thought I was a tad intelligent......*frown


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't even given a thought to testing Strontium so sorry, I can't help. I try to stay away from managing my tank at that level. I'm a firm believer in the KISS principle. I don't test beyond phosphate and just do my water changes.


----------



## stooges3tx (Aug 23, 2009)

Understood, but I have been 2 part dosing my tank about 300mls a day until the last two days I have not added anything to my tank because I have started to test my Mg and dosing that correctly. This has balanced my Ca Alk and will allow me to spend less on two part and not invest as much into salt to perform water changes as frequently. I also have a SPS tank. I wouldn't go this far if I had softies.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I hear you. Mine is a mixed reef. I know that I'd get faster growth if I spent more time getting things balanced out. Unfortunately the older I get the lazier I get.


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah. It can definitely be a difficult test. This is why few other manufacturers offer one. I wish there were an easier consumer-grade method, but you are asking a lot out of a test kit to test for strontium. Since strontium, calcium, and magnesium are all VERY similar in their chemical properties, you basically have to remove all traces of both calcium (>400 mg/L) and magnesium (>1300 mg/L) in order to test accurately for strontium (about 8mg/L). Not exactly an easy feat, hence the difficult procedure. We would be more than happy to go over the procedure with you via phone if you are still having difficulty with it. Usually, once you do it successfully once, it is much easier the next time around  Give us a call anytime M-F 9am-5pm EST and we will be more than happy to help. Thanks for your support of our products!

(888)-seachem


----------



## stooges3tx (Aug 23, 2009)

Excellent! I like a company that stands by their product but more importantly their customers. I will surely try more on my own but will probably contact you if need be. You may have secured yourself a customer for life! Thanks for taking the time to help me!


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

You are very welcome! *#3 We try to do our best to educate everyone on the science behind our products and to help troubleshoot issues whenever they are brought to our attention. Thanks for all of your support and we are glad to hear that you are satisfied with our tech support team!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

stooges3tx said:


> Excellent! I like a company that stands by their product but more importantly their customers. I will surely try more on my own but will probably contact you if need be. You may have secured yourself a customer for life! Thanks for taking the time to help me!


As far s customer service goes you will not beat sachem IMO


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

(post edited) I dose diluted Seachem brand strontium using a Litermeter III dosing pump and I just increase or decrease the dosage as needed based on the test results (by pressing the up or down button on my pump, its a real joy).


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

We're happy to hear that the strontium test kit works well for you  However, I am a bit confused as to the instructions you mentioned. Our strontium test kit only has 6 steps (not 9); also, that test kit doesn't have syringes that are color-labeled. Would you please look at the test kit box for a lot number? Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

stooges3tx said:


> am I the only one that could not figure out the procedures alone???? And all this time I thought I was a tad intelligent......*frown


the procedures are difficult.


And I do think seachem does an excellent job.

One of the telling things is they included a reference sample. using that sample I got unbelievable results. Way way too high.

They sent me replacement chemicals which I'll try sometime.

but the inclusion of the reference and the excellent customer support are fantastic.

But the kit is hard to work with for the reasone stated above.

my .02


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words about our customer service! Again, we are sorry for the difficulty in the Strontium test kit. Please let us know how those replacement reagents work for you.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Seachem said:


> We're happy to hear that the strontium test kit works well for you  However, I am a bit confused as to the instructions you mentioned. Our strontium test kit only has 6 steps (not 9); also, that test kit doesn't have syringes that are color-labeled. Would you please look at the test kit box for a lot number? Thanks!


I'm an idiot, I edited my post and removed the comment. It's not your kit I was thinking of. Sorry for the confusion, carry on. 
*n1


----------



## Seachem (Jun 10, 2009)

Your definitely not an idiot, we all make mistakes! Though it is good to hear that it wasn't our test kit causing you trouble. *#3


----------

